# converting a rabbit hutch into a tortoise home



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 3, 2012)

These babies have been on clearance at Petco for FOREVER, it was regular $220, I spent $15.... so... even though I don't have a rabbit I couldn't pass this up. It's 4'x2' so I decided with a few tweaks it will be the perfect tortoise enclosure!

After reading reviews it probably won't be a good outdoor habitat because the wood can warp BUT I think it would be a pretty good indoor habitat.

I have a few questions, though.

First, is it going to be too poorly ventilated for a tortoise?

Second, how would I get all the lights in? I have never rigged anything like this before for a reptile.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 3, 2012)

What type of lights would you be using?


----------



## nhaislip (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the ventilation would be fine.

For the lights, you could just screw in some eye hooks to hang them from. You could also sit this beast on its side because it looks like that would give you even more floor space, just wouldn't necessary be as "pretty"


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 3, 2012)

A heat lamp and then a UVB strip light on the larger side, and then a heat emitter in the smaller "hide" area.


----------



## Edna (Nov 3, 2012)

Ventilation will be fine. Will you be replacing the wire front with a stip of plexi, high enough to keep substrate and Carl in? Lights might be OK, or might warm things up too much in the semi-enclosed space with a limit on how high you can hang them. If your lights overheat the space, that would be easily fixed because the construction is wood. You could have someone cut a circular hole in the top, big enough to accomodate your light fixture. Then you could raise your light more or lower them as needed.


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds like your on a mission! Pictures in when you've completed!


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 3, 2012)

you paid $ 15 .00 ? if you did you lucky duck


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 3, 2012)

Make sure the height is adequate to hang a basking light or heat emitter; you don't want to burn the shell (looks like it is prob ok). 
Those are nice. They actually are designed to go outside, but you are right, might not last more than a year or two.
What are the dimensions, BTW?
Nice score.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 3, 2012)

Edna said:


> Ventilation will be fine. Will you be replacing the wire front with a stip of plexi, high enough to keep substrate and Carl in?



I don't know if I will completely replace the wire, but I will be putting some sort of strip up to




sueb4653 said:


> you paid $ 15 .00 ? if you did you lucky duck



I did! It's been on clearance for almost a year and every week it just kept lowering ang lowering until the price was right 




lynnedit said:


> What are the dimensions, BTW?
> Nice score.



4 feet by 2 feet. I think it's almost 3 feet tall.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 4, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > Ventilation will be fine. Will you be replacing the wire front with a stip of plexi, high enough to keep substrate and Carl in?
> ...






so I take it you got it in the store not online


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice grab!! Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Nov 4, 2012)

Was this a local petco or an online thing? I have an actual rabbit I could put in that rabbit hutch! Haha


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 4, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> you paid $ 15 .00 ? if you did you lucky duck



My thoughts too! What a great deal!! I am jealous and eagerly look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 4, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Was this a local petco or an online thing? I have an actual rabbit I could put in that rabbit hutch! Haha



It was a local petco, sorry!




Jacqui said:


> sueb4653 said:
> 
> 
> > you paid $ 15 .00 ? if you did you lucky duck
> ...



Haha, I can't decide what to do with it... indoor enclosure would mean way too much effort on my part  Outdoor hide for a larger enclosure means I have to talk my mother into letting me build him something a little more extensive than last summer's baby pool


----------



## jtrux (Nov 5, 2012)

I think your on the right track and I would probably open it up by taking the divider out so you can take advantage of all the room it has to offer. Just attach another board to the inside to keep substrate in and you should be good. Oh and one last thing, pics!


----------

